# 47 Ronin in der Vorschau: So gut wird der Martial-Arts-Film mit Keanu Reeves



## System (30. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *47 Ronin in der Vorschau: So gut wird der Martial-Arts-Film mit Keanu Reeves* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: 47 Ronin in der Vorschau: So gut wird der Martial-Arts-Film mit Keanu Reeves


----------



## BuffaloBilI (30. Dezember 2013)

Allein wegen Keanu Reeves wird der Film evtl. der erhoffte Erfolg.


----------



## springenderBusch (30. Dezember 2013)

Die Bilder sehen schon Klasse aus, aber wenn der Inhalt dann Scheiße ist wird daraus kein guter Film.
Wenn dann der Hauptdarsteller nicht im Endkampf auftaucht gibt's vielleicht noch viel mehr "Fehler" im Film die man nicht mehr ausbügeln kann.


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. Dezember 2013)

Auf Rotten Tomatoes hat der Film 11%, bei einem Rating von 4/10 und das nach knapp 50 Kritikern. 
Auf IMDB steht er bei 6/10. Insgesamt stimmen die Kritken einen nicht gerade positiv


----------



## Odin333 (30. Dezember 2013)

Mit diesen Material-Arts-Filmen a la Tiger & Dragon ect. kann ich grundsätzlich nicht viel anfangen, aber ich muss zugeben, aber auf diesen Film bin ich dann doch gespannt. Falls die Story nicht gut sein sollte, die Bilder taugen alle mal für einen Kinobesuch.


----------

